# Ratespiel die Zweite



## maxx41238 (20. Dezember 2008)

Wir - die Warriors of Darkness - haben vor etwa drei Wochen ein neues Ratespiel gestartet. Dieses findet regelmässig alle zwei Monate statt. Dabei geht es darum ein verfremdetes Bild eines Spiels zu erraten. Das verfremdete Bild stellt das Spiel dar, das Ihr gewinnen könnt. Nähere Informationen zu unserem Ratespiel erhaltet Ihr *Link entfernt*
Wir hoffen auf eine zahlreiche Teilnahme und wünschen Euch viel Erfolg!​ 
*Link entfernt*​ 
*Teilnahmeschluss ist der 31.01.09.
*Die Daten werden ausschließlich für das Gewinnspiel benutzt und dannach gelöscht.
*Alle Angaben verstehen sich ohne Gewähr, der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*Teilnahme nur aus Deutschland möglich.
*Der Gewinn ist Originalverpackt und nicht genutzt.​


----------



## jetztaber (21. Dezember 2008)

Wunderbar. Du bist der beste, genauso wie das Ratespiel. 

Und weil das hier im Forum verboten ist, was Du gelinkt hast, editiere ich Deine Links raus, schließe diesen Thread und hau Dir drei Strafpunkte aufs Konto. 

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum!


----------

